# Perry Davis Vegetable Painkiller



## seeker

Hi expert bottle diggers, 

 I was wondering if anyone knows what country that the Perry Davis Vegetable Painkiller bottle was manufactured in. I'm thinking the US, but not 100% sure. I know it was made between 1880-1920 but if anyone could tell me the country that would be great. Also it has an applied lip, am i right in assuming that it would date prior to the early 1890s if it is indeed a US manufacturer. 
 Would greatly appreciate some help 
 Thanks, 
 the Seeker!


----------



## Its_Me_Chris

ï»¿Thanks seeker for the inquiry. There is a lot of info here on Antique-bottles,
 and endless info on the net about your bottle. Your bottle is American. I
 appreciate researching for myself though. My favorite bottles are those with
 attributing memorabilia, such as Davis/vegetable.
 Found these prices on an auction. Condition determines price. These prices are
 only to give you an idea. I would say these bottles are worth $3-$10 (dug). 
 Respectively. Chris in S. Jersey 

 DAVIS VEGETABLE PAINKILLER 4/9/00 $26.00 6 7/8" large size aqua rect,dbl collar lip 
 DAVIS VEGETABLE PAINKILLER 4/9/00 $20.00 4 1/4" sample size aqua rect,dblcollar lip 
 DAVIS VEGETABLE PAIN KILLER 2/28/00 $31.00 5 1/8" haze aqua rect,dbl collr lip 
 DAVIS VEGETABLE PAIN KILLER 3/16/00 $51.00 5" - aqua rect,dbl collar lip 
 DAVIS VEGETABLE PAIN KILLER 3/16/00 $31.00 5 1/8" - aqua rect.dbl collar lip 
 Davis' Vegetable Pain Killer 1/14/02 $314.00 8" odd size aqua rect, double ring lip


----------



## Its_Me_Chris

PHOTO2


----------



## Its_Me_Chris

PHOTO3


----------



## seeker

Hi Chris,

    Thanks so much, the advertising shots were fascinating.  I'd done a search on the web but could not manage to find the country, mostly it was presumed I allready knew.  The seems on the bottle finish under the applied lip or finish, so I was wondering if anyone knew if that altered the date I would expect it to be,  Thanks again
 Jaclyn


----------



## madman

wow nice info on davis,  nice ads, and trade cards, id say the bottle dates 1890s 1910  mike


----------



## lukethor

coolies thanks for the info i have an aqua rectangle double liped bottle thing is it measures 6" ????


----------



## cowseatmaize

Welcome, here's and old post with lots of contributions. Your looks closer to turn of the 20th century


----------

